# ***sold*** 2010 Outback 295Re



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Sold and thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Sad to see you're selling your Outback...

Keystone would do well to hire your wife to do photo layouts... Her ability to compose a shot inside a camper is nothing short of phenomenal. The lighting balance, focal length selection, and the background (out the windows) is spot on perfect!

You might try rvtraderonline.com. I don't know what they charge for a listing...but it's a good way for people searching for rv's in to home in on your listing.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife said to pass on a big thank you for noticing her shots of our Outback 295re. She worked hard on them







. And thanks for the tip on rvtrader.com - they are a little pricey, but if it helps someone find us it's worth it.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pics and a great deal for someone. Craigslist is free and I have had success with them. Good luck.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

Trailer is SOLD!!! Sad to see it go, but got bills to pay...

Just an FYI for those selling their trailer.... Made a web page (Link in first post) with some pics. Posted ad with web link on craig's list. Got a few emails, and the first party out to look made the purchase. It was priced to sell, and in perfect condition. Good luck to fellow sellers!


----------

